
If Covid-19 isn’t dramatically increasing homeless deaths in SF, then what is? - Reedx
https://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/If-COVID-19-isn-t-driving-a-dramatic-increase-15493665.php
======
db48x
“Every root cause for overdose has been exacerbated by this pandemic.”

I keep seeing people make this mistake. The root cause for overdose has been
exacerbated by the government's response to this pandemic, not the pandemic
itself.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
Of course the statement I'm going to say aligns with my politics, but it's
unfortunate how often government intervention ends up being net negative
compared to complete inaction.

~~~
db48x
I absolutely agree.

------
forgotmypw17
I'm on the other coast, but if it's anything like NYC, it's probably largely
due to near-complete loss of resources like food, shelter, charging ports,
human contact, and public space.

------
curryst
I read an article a few months ago about how the import restrictions (or maybe
that there's just fewer international shipments) from Covid were making it
harder to smuggle things into the US.

I wonder if that is having an impact on the quality of street drugs and
causing overdoses. If fentanyl is so much more compact than heroin, I wouldn't
be surprised if drug smugglers prioritized fentanyl given the limited
quantities that can be smuggled. That would make street doses far more
dangerous.

